# Fave NYX shades?



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

I already have NYX lipsticks in:

Mute
Louisiana
Clio
Golden Luster
Circe
Ares

and lip liners in Pinky and Natural.

Currently in my basket @ Mscuppycakes is:

Blusher in Cocoa
Lipsticks in Iced Latte (Thanks MissResha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), Iris & Hermes
Jumbo eye pencils in Milk and Black Bean
Some Red Cherry lashes

I've bought lots of Revlon Super Lustrous lipglosses lately which is why I've not given any of the NYX lipglosses any love - any "must have" shades I should own?

Do I _need _anything else?

For reference I'm around the NC50 mark.

Cheers me dears!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

woohoo for iced latte. thats def my fav. did u get the round one though? nyx is weird. they have different types of lipsticks that share the same color name, but they dont look the same. anyhoo, iced latte ftw!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Milk Pencil 
Doll Eye mascara
Snow White lipstick


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Mar 30, 2009)

Cherry, Irises, Black, Eggplant all the single shadows


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_woohoo for iced latte. thats def my fav. did u get the round one though? nyx is weird. they have different types of lipsticks that share the same color name, but they dont look the same. anyhoo, iced latte ftw!_

 

Yep, it's the round one I have in my basket.

Tish, what's Snow White lipstick like??


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 30, 2009)

from nyx right now i have es in luxor, black & cool blue and megashine lipglosses in barbie pink and natural . i love both of the lipglosses esp. Barbie Pink <3 , the black es is very black and matte so I love it too , cool blue is a bit too pale I find but it's pretty, and Luxor I hate it !! Its a purple but it has like blue reflects , I mix it with another blush and use it on my cheeks actually, so that's pretty cool .


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Yep, it's the round one I have in my basket.

Tish, what's Snow White lipstick like??_

 
It's a beautiful Scarlet Red...love it....Here is a fotd with a member wearing it http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/snow-white-133229/


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

oh yea, i'm gonna second snow white lipstick. i have that one. i love it. 

oh! get the Dark Red jumbo lip pencil. its a gorgeous color on its own, or as a lip liner.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh yea, i'm gonna second snow white lipstick. i have that one. i love it. 

oh! get the Dark Red jumbo lip pencil. its a gorgeous color on its own, or as a lip liner._

 
Ok, have added Snow White. Did you mean Deep Red jumbo lip pencil?


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

yea, deep red. my bad lol.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2009)

I have shadows in Golden, Silver, Charcoal, and Black and love them all.  Black has replaced Carbon for me.  I love their lip pencils, my fave is Pinky.  Hot Red is nice too.  The only gloss I have is Beige Megashine and its really pretty, a MLBB pinkish nude.

I want to hear what blushes you guys like.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2009)

I just wanted to add that as you are going through the line you may want to stay away from the NYX Girls round lipgloss.  I have several and they are o-k but not great.  The only one I really like, that I own, is Cafe Latte.  The texture of these is really thin and kind of runny.  I would say they were oily but they don't feel oily but the texture is so thin and watery almost.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm Milk eyepencil for sure
Jumbo lippencil in Deep Red and Narcisse
And eyeshadows:
white (cause i refuse to pay 10 bucks for Gesso)
Yellow Marigold
Morocco
Rust
Red Bean Pie


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 30, 2009)

lip stick: thalia
blush: terra cotta and nutmeg
lip liner: natural
lip gloss: natural and beige


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just wanted to add that as you are going through the line you may want to stay away from the NYX Girls round lipgloss.  I have several and they are o-k but not great.  The only one I really like, that I own, is Cafe Latte.  The texture of these is really thin and kind of runny.  I would say they were oily but they don't feel oily but the texture is so thin and watery almost._

 
Oh I have one of those. It's crap and the stopper came off so it spills everywhere. I didn't like it and won't be buying any more of those.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

Let me ask...is it me being picky...or does NYX lippies have a funny smell to any of you...like plastic or something


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Oh I have one of those. It's crap and the stopper came off so it spills everywhere. I didn't like it and won't be buying any more of those._

 

You know, I think they corrected that.  I have 5 of them and the stoppers are all very secure.  But, I know a lot of people have had that problem.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Let me ask...is it me being picky...or does NYX lippies have a funny smell to any of you...like plastic or something_

 
Well, the round lipsticks I have smell kind of perfumey.  But honestly I don't mind.  I actually kind of like it.  It is comforting to me for some reason.  I like the smell as I put it on.  My NYX Girls round lipgloss smells like....well some have described it as lemon scented detergent or household cleaner.  It does kind of smell like that but it reminds me more so of generic lemon candy.  It's kind of weird but not terribly off-putting.  Nothing like the petrol and fried chicken smell of Rags to Riches.


----------



## gujifijian (Apr 3, 2009)

The ultra mania pearl pigments - mink(is similiar to Mac's Melon Pigment), walnut, nude and Mocha!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 7, 2009)

What about blushes = what are the most unique shades?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You know, I think they corrected that.  I have 5 of them and the stoppers are all very secure.  But, I know a lot of people have had that problem._

 
Yeah I head they'd changed them. They're not sold on the official NYX site for some reason. That's odd.

I'm gna wait til May 1st and order direct with NYX as they're having a 50% off sale (you know it makes sense).

Tish, the smell of the round lippies doesn't bother me. I haven't even noticed a smell to be honest. I know some people are sensitive to the smell of them though, so you're not alone.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 8, 2009)

I just used my Mauve l/l for the first time today.  Its really pretty, not quite as dark as Spice, but definitely the same color family.  Sometimes I feel Spice is too dark, so I really like this one.  Its so not mauve colored tho, I don't know how they choose their names.


----------



## Noussie (Apr 8, 2009)

I absolutely lovee lovee love NYX powder blush in Terra Cotta!!
It goes so well with tanned skin..
My fav l/s would be Indian Pink and Tea rose..
As for e/s i like all the single ones but i think i use rootbeer and black the most.
I love the jumbo eye pencil in Iced Mocha for a neutral eye but really all the pencils are great..
The megashine glosses are really pretty too, i own quite a few but "natural" would be my favorite.

I really didn't like the round lipglosses because they dont stay on for long and i don't like the texture, they do smell a little lemony but that doesnt bother me.

I am currently waiting for my Mscuppycakes en Cherry culture orders for more NYX. Im really loving their products. I ordered a few powder and cream blushes and will be happy to let you guys know how they do on my skin. I am an nc44 btw!


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Is there an NYX shade of lipstick that's similar to MAC's fresh brew lipstick by any chance?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_Hey Ladies

Is there an NYX shade of lipstick that's similar to MAC's fresh brew lipstick by any chance?_

 

Hmmm Circe, applied lightly.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 9, 2009)

I own the sapphire eyeline and it's so soft and blendable but pigmented and such a rich shade of blue.
I'm sure their other eye liners have similar texture and color-payoff. You should czech those out.

I also own rust eyeshadow. It's texture is so smooth and it has a sheen like MAC veluxe pearls. The color itself is wonderful.

Then I have a bronzer in Pecan (i think. I'm too lazy to look. It's very nice)

Those are my three standout NYX products that I'd recommend!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunflower l/s and Sunrise and Sunset e/s


----------



## goldspice (Apr 9, 2009)

equivalent to mac: these are my most used to date!

sahara = dupe to ricepaper
orange (i use the one in the trio) = dupe to expensive pink - 
looks exactly like the expensive pink i have from mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nonetheless these are great cheap alternatives with exact color payoffs


----------



## NLoveW630 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a few NYX products and I really love them..

I have a few NYX lipsticks round l/s.. a great deal of them I pair with MAC Dazzleglasses..

I know a great deal of people say that they are sheer or runny like...I normally apply the lipstick to my bottom lip in the middle and just press my lips together a few times to put some on the top..
This helps because the texture has so much moisture in it..I hope this makes sense..

my new love right now with NYX round l/s is NYX+Moonbathe gloss from Mac..again, I do the same method with mac gloss, just only on the bottom lip in the center and press my lips together..


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 9, 2009)

I like in lipsticks:

Thalia
Heather
B52

NYX Megashine lipglosses:

taupe 
natural
smokey look
beige


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 11, 2009)

FYI Canadian girls...NYX is 25% off this week at Rexall/Pharma Plus.  I'm planning a mini-haul even though I've been spending too much lately.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

Cany any1 list me the best nyx baby pink glosses and lipsticks? I'm afraid of ordering something too pale. 

And can u rec a light shimmerey peach nyx shadow or loose shadow?pretty please lol.Something like Jest or melon pigment.

thanks.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

thalia is my fave now.

i wanna try power next from nyx round lipsticks. it is a dupe of mac fashion mews.


----------



## Hippobon (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_Cany any1 list me the best nyx baby pink glosses and lipsticks? I'm afraid of ordering something too pale. 

And can u rec a light shimmerey peach nyx shadow or loose shadow?pretty please lol.Something like Jest or melon pigment.

thanks._

 
rounded lip gloss-whipped


----------



## MissResha (Apr 14, 2009)

the lipstick in Chloe is one of the most GORGEOUS colors i've ever seen.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay NYX experts, what would be a good blush contouring shade for someone who is NW45?  Thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2009)

I'm curious about the blushes too


----------



## openexpression (May 4, 2009)

FYI...NOW is the time to buy NYX!!! If you just want to try out or stock up...they are having their 10th anniversary sale on their website www.nyxcosmetics.com...you get a mind-blowing 50% off EVERYTHING!!! Check it out gals!


----------



## Indigowaters (May 8, 2009)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I can't believe anyone hasn't said anything about the palettes! The purple palette is sooooooooooo for us WOC. It just bounces off your eyes. The first color reminds me of an irridescent Stars and Rockets and the other colors blend beautifully with them. I've been on a NYX buying binge the past month and have done 3 hauls. 2 are on my channel and I'll be doing another soon, seeing as I took advantage of the 50% off sale.

Also their shade (eyeshadow) sticks are TDF! They help shadows show up on us that wouldn't otherwise. Like milk, it helps lighter colors show up 10X better than they would if we were to just put them on alone. And I've fallen in love with Oyster which is like an irridescent lilac. I use that under the purple palette. Has anyone tried their blushes?


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2009)

I have tried their regular blushes as well as the mosaics.. they are very finely milled and of an excellent quality and color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't know if the sale is still on, but now is a good time to jump on these!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 9, 2009)

I recently placed an order, and I am so tempted to place another order.  Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil was out of stock, and I really want Seafoam Green e/s.


----------



## preci0us2him (May 9, 2009)

I just place my first order with NYX during their sale I got a few of their single eyeshadows for 75% off.........I got Alaska, Olive Green, Cedar Wood, Pine Nut, Peach, Jungle Fever, Red Bean, Jazzy Bronze, and Sunset.

I want to get their jumbo eyeshadow pencils but the ones i wanted were out of shock. I also want to get their eyeliner in sapphire and purple. And their blush in mocha and their round lipsticks in thalia and iris.


----------



## MAChostage (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I recently placed an order, and I am so tempted to place another order.  Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil was out of stock, and I really want Seafoam Green e/s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have Seafoam Green (if I haven't thrown it away yet).  I thought it was terrible, both color and texture wise.  This one has been said to be a dupe for Moodring, from Heatherette Trio 1 -- but it isn't, from what I can tell.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 10, 2009)

My NYX sale order will be arriving tomorrow! I feel as if i've been waiting forever.


----------



## Indigowaters (May 11, 2009)

I just got the email that mine from Cherry Culture is on the way too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been waiting two weeks!  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_My NYX sale order will be arriving tomorrow! I feel as if i've been waiting forever._


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend any of the Mosaic Powders?


----------



## Smiles7 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I just got the email that mine from Cherry Culture is on the way too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been waiting two weeks!_

 

I've been waiting for two weeks as well.  I called customer service and they said I should be getting it by the end of the week or the beginning of next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MAChostage (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_Jumbo lippencil in Deep Red and Narcisse_

 
Yes!  I just received these two (based on your rec here) and they are lovely!  I was afraid that the formula would be drying but was pleasantly surprised to find it moisturizing!  Thanks!


----------



## Indigowaters (May 12, 2009)

Love is a good one. Despite the color, it's very light. It's almost like a golden MSF on my skin (NC50). Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Can anyone recommend any of the Mosaic Powders?_


----------



## Indigowaters (May 12, 2009)

Yeah. I have an order coming from the NYX site as well and they sent an email saying it could be two weeks plus the shipping days. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smiles7* 

 
_I've been waiting for two weeks as well.  I called customer service and they said I should be getting it by the end of the week or the beginning of next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2009)

Well I got my NYX stuff today.  I am fairly impressed.  I'll probably update my blog soon with a review.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Well I got my NYX stuff today.  I am fairly impressed.  I'll probably update my blog soon with a review._

 
Me too. I'm very pleased. 

I just picked up my order from NYX from my boyf's parents which arrived yesterday. I'm really chuffed with my stuff - and they gave (accidentally I think) gave me an extra of one of the liners I bought..hehe.

I ordered:

Powder blush in Cocoa
Jumbo eye pencils in Black Bean, Gold
Jumbo lip pencils in Maroon, Deep Red
Long lip pencil in Deep Purple
Lip liner in Nectar, Plum, Rose & Bloom

Megashine lipgloss in Candy Shop, Tea Rose, Iced Coffee & Plush Red (just tried Plush Red and it looks pretty good on me if I say so myself. I'm shocked! This is the first time I've rocked bright scarlet red lips - ever!!) 

I needed a load of lip pencils and am really pleased with them all

I think I'm gonna place another order with Cheryculture this time as they have stuff I want that's out of stock at NYX.com


----------



## preci0us2him (May 12, 2009)

Ladies just in case you do not know Cherryculture.com is now offerring *free shipping* until *May 15th.* So, i just placed a small order with them since the shipping is free you can not pass that up.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preci0us2him* 

 
_Ladies just in case you do not know Cherryculture.com is now offerring *free shipping* until *May 15th.* So, i just placed a small order with them since the shipping is free you can not pass that up._

 
Yep! Added bonus!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preci0us2him* 

 
_Ladies just in case you do not know Cherryculture.com is now offerring *free shipping* until *May 15th.* So, i just placed a small order with them since the shipping is free you can not pass that up._

 
I was just coming to post this!

I wasn't taking advantage of the 50% off sale b/c of the shipping, but 50% off + no shipping + no taxes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent $12 and got lip pencils, an eye pencil, and brushes.

Oh, and *the long lip pencils* are already BOGO so you end up paying 50 cents for each after the additional 50% discount!


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 14, 2009)

My favorite round lipsticks are B52, Ulyses, and Snow White.

Then Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils Yogurt and Slate and of course Milk. Is it just me or does Milk seem creamier than the others? I don't know. 

& on top of the 50% off everything, NYX has an extra 50% of these products ..
NYX Cosmetics: Simple Life, Simple Cosmetics

check it out! cause my order is on the way and i can NOT wait !


----------



## Blushbaby (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Oh, and *the long lip pencils* are already BOGO so you end up paying 50 cents for each after the additional 50% discount! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I chucked a few in my basket. I just placed my 3rd (and final) order. 12 items for $10.50 - bargain!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





 I chucked a few in my basket. I just placed my 3rd (and final) order. 12 items for $10.50 - bargain!_

 
Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What colors did you get?

I am soooo tempted to make another purchase, but I'm supposed to be saving my $ for Style Warriors!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What colors did you get?

I am soooo tempted to make another purchase, but I'm supposed to be saving my $ for Style Warriors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Order again, you can spend say $15 and get loads.

This time round I ordered:

*Round lip gloss* Mauve, Brown Topaz
*Lip pencil* Dark Cherry
*Long lip pencil* Plush Red, Toast, Prune, Mauve, Chestnut, Mahogany
*Slim lip pencil* Gold, Purple Rain, Dolly Pink

Do you think I have enough lip pencils?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Order again, you can spend say $15 and get loads.

This time round I ordered:

*Round lip gloss* Mauve, Brown Topaz
*Lip pencil* Dark Cherry
*Long lip pencil* Plush Red, Toast, Prune, Mauve, Chestnut, Mahogany
*Slim lip pencil* Gold, Purple Rain, Dolly Pink

*Do you think I have enough lip pencils*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a 2nd purchase and got some pigments & the lipgloss in Apricot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somebody bought all the NYX nailpolish that I wanted before I could buy it.  Was it you, woman? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted Dark Grey, Black, and Morocco (a really awesome vibrant blue).


----------



## Indigowaters (May 15, 2009)

Sorry. I got Morocco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a 2nd purchase and got some pigments & the lipgloss in Apricot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somebody bought all the NYX nailpolish that I wanted before I could buy it.  Was it you, woman? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted Dark Grey, Black, and Morocco (a really awesome vibrant blue). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sweetie (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Order again, you can spend say $15 and get loads.

This time round I ordered:

*Round lip gloss* Mauve, Brown Topaz
*Lip pencil* Dark Cherry
*Long lip pencil* Plush Red, Toast, Prune, Mauve, Chestnut, Mahogany
*Slim lip pencil* Gold, Purple Rain, Dolly Pink

*Do you think I have enough lip pencils? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 


Don't feel bad.  I ordered almost all of them!  I've made 3 orders and I've gotten so much stuff it's insane.  I may have to do my first haul posting when they arrive.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Sorry. I got Morocco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where do you live?


----------



## Indigowaters (May 16, 2009)

Um, Florida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Where do you live? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MAChostage (May 16, 2009)

How are you guys using Milk eye pencil?  Are you waterlining with it?

(BTW, Ulta currently has buy 2 NYX whatevers and get 2 free -- in case you missed the other NYX sales.)


----------



## Indigowaters (May 17, 2009)

I haven't used Milk yet, but that's a good thought. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_How are you guys using Milk eye pencil?  Are you waterlining with it?

(BTW, Ulta currently has buy 2 NYX whatevers and get 2 free -- in case you missed the other NYX sales.)_


----------



## babydollala (May 17, 2009)

Hi, im new to makeup...i started getting more into it after watching guru's on youtube but cant really recreate any looks with just my purple, white, black e/s and burts bees lip balm as my make up "collection" ...yea pretty pathetic but everyone starts somewhere!

I made a big Cherry Culture haul of NYX stuff and i cannot waiiiiit for them to come in. im a little sad i heard chery culture orders takes 2-3 weeks to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let me know if i made any good picks/ reccomendations welcomed.

NYX Single Eyeshadows: Flamingo, Wildflower, Champagne, Atlantic, Irises, Opal, Golden Orange, Wildfire, Midnight

NYX Jumbo Pencil: Strawberry Milk

NYX UPM: Pearl, Jade

NYX Megashine Lipgloss: Iced Latte

All of this for just $28.50? what a steal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p.s. has anyone tried the oversized NYX face and body bronzer or know if its any good? thanks


----------



## Curly1908 (May 17, 2009)

Does Cherry Culture really take 2-3 weeks to ship? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Um, Florida. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Too far away from me to come by and "borrow" it.


----------



## Indigowaters (May 17, 2009)

No. It doesn't normally take that long. I think it's usually 6 days. It's because of them trying to fill orders from the 50% off sale. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Does Cherry Culture really take 2-3 weeks to ship? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Too far away from me to come by and "borrow" it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sweetie (May 17, 2009)

I made my first order with them on the 7th and it arrived yesterday so maybe they are getting faster.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_Let me know if i made any good picks/ reccomendations welcomed._

 
Well depending on your skin tone, NYX has A LOTTT of good products. Jumbo eyepencil is pretty much a must have because it works so well as a base. My favorite lipsticks are Thalia, B52, and Snow White, for a red.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_How are you guys using Milk eye pencil?  Are you waterlining with it?

(BTW, Ulta currently has buy 2 NYX whatevers and get 2 free -- in case you missed the other NYX sales.)_

 

I like to use my Chisel Detail Mini Brush from Coastal Scents and apply Milk to my waterline. I don't know if there are any hazards to it, but I've been doing it for awhile now and haven't had any problems. Usually though, I use it as a base, over Urban Decay Primer Potion or Loreal DeCrease to even out my skin tone a bit and to make the eyeshadow stick to my lid for a longer time.


----------



## babydollala (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAG0TS0UUL* 

 
_Well depending on your skin tone, NYX has A LOTTT of good products. Jumbo eyepencil is pretty much a must have because it works so well as a base. My favorite lipsticks are Thalia, B52, and Snow White, for a red._

 
I am fair skinned. If u can see my skin color in my profile pic i know its small. its almost getting warmer so i do get tan in the summer if that helps. 

in the winter i am white as paste


----------



## User27 (May 19, 2009)

Since people are waiting on cherryculture.com same as myself, made contact with them yesterday. Processing time after your order has been placed can range 5 - 6 days due to the amount of orders they just had hit for 50% off sale. Once processing time is up, off to the warehouse to be packed and then a security review of 1 - 2 days before leaving facility. You'll receive your tracking number when security review is done and package is leaving the warehouse. Orders are taking an average of 5 - 7 days before leaving the facility but they said they got swamped with a huge response. About 2 - 2.5 weeks for delivery time after order has been placed....this is my first NYX haul and I'm excited. I know my MAC will stay first place but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

rust eyeshadow...loved it at first sight...had mine abt 9 years now


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 20, 2009)

I recently tried Ulyses round lipstick with MAC 'reavealing' lipglass on top and LOVED it! definitely try those together.

oh, & just FYI, if you havent heard about the Stila sale, the coupon code: 'StilaPro' gives you 40% off and free shipping. definitely picked up Kitten e/s (finally) and a couple eye kajals.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAG0TS0UUL* 

 
_I recently tried Ulyses round lipstick with MAC 'reavealing' lipglass on top and LOVED it! definitely try those together.

oh, & just FYI, if you havent heard about the Stila sale, the coupon code: 'StilaPro' gives you 40% off and free shipping. definitely picked up Kitten e/s (finally) and a couple eye kajals._

 
Thanks for the coupon.  Do you know when it expires?  I only wanted to try the Smudge Pot trio and it's out-of-stock.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Thanks for the coupon.  Do you know when it expires?  I only wanted to try the Smudge Pot trio and it's out-of-stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i believe june 17th? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im not 100% certain on that .. sorry.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 21, 2009)

^Thanks, anyway!

My 1st order from Cherry Culture FINALLY shipped.  I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Thanks, anyway!

My 1st order from Cherry Culture FINALLY shipped.  I hope it arrives soon!_

 

ugh, im still waiting on mine to ship out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUTTT, i did receive my nyx order yesterday. i didn't really order much, which is weird cause im a nyx fiend.

just got lipsticks in
*oh!
*twig
*apollo
*glamour
*hebe
*raisin
*electra
& megshine glosses in: 
*juicy cherry
*africa
*crystal red
*rust
*silver plum

and OMG, i was surprised to find that i LALALOVE juicy cherry. it looks really deep and plummy in the packaging, but when i applied it, its alot sheerer than how it looks and it taste like a cherry lifesaver! it kind of reminds me of the see-thru lip color in Secret Crush from the rose romance collection, except for the fact that it has the traits of a lipgloss rather than a lipstain. i'll definitely be using this one alot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-- if only this bag said 'NYX' rather than 'MAC' .. 







.. yeah right!


----------



## babydollala (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Thanks, anyway!

My 1st order from Cherry Culture FINALLY shipped.  I hope it arrives soon!_

 

YAY i have been clicking on "order status" every time i sign online. mine says "completed"...FINALLLY its getting shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we must have ordered around the same time. i ordered mine on the last day of the cherryculture nyx/free ship i really am getting too antsy about it.


i hope we get our orders sooon!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 22, 2009)

^Yay!  I got my first order today!!!  I ordered it on 5/13, but I placed my 2nd order on the last day.

My 2nd order is still "in progress".


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Yay!  I got my first order today!!!  I ordered it on 5/13, but I placed my 2nd order on the last day.

My 2nd order is still "in progress". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really? i believe i ordered mine on 5/14 & it still says "in progress" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## babydollala (May 23, 2009)

really? i ordered it 5/15 it was completed on the 21st and shipped on the 22nd. i already have a tracking number as well...

thats so weird! maybe theyre slow at updating your orders? i duno :/


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_really? i ordered it 5/15 it was completed on the 21st and shipped on the 22nd. i already have a tracking number as well...

thats so weird! maybe theyre slow at updating your orders? i duno :/_

 
i have noooo idea, but its really making me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im thinking, maybe its because of what i ordered? idk.


----------



## babydollala (May 23, 2009)

^---- yea maybe you bought more than i did. i placed 2 separate orders..total was about $40...maybe you bought mmore than i did and theyre still packing? and i bought it at like 11pm on the day the sale was about to end lol! who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(dont be sad! VS has a 75% off sale maybe u can pick something up from there for now...thats what i did i needed a makeup fix and some of their e/s and brazillian bronzer is amazing! sry iknow this is an nyx thread)


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_^---- yea maybe you bought more than i did. i placed 2 separate orders..total was about $40...maybe you bought mmore than i did and theyre still packing? and i bought it at like 11pm on the day the sale was about to end lol! who knows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(dont be sad! VS has a 75% off sale maybe u can pick something up from there for now...thats what i did i needed a makeup fix and some of their e/s and brazillian bronzer is amazing! sry iknow this is an nyx thread)_

 

LMAOO! yes, i actually did just that. i got a few new l/s and a blush from VS. but i am a NYXaholic. i love how they have such a high selection of colors, in l/s and e/s and even l/g, for such a low price, and i live in socal, so it's not too hard to find in stores.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 23, 2009)

did anyone purchase the lot of eyelashes when they were on sale for like, 30 pairs for $22, i think? i wanted to pick that up, but for some reason i was so spectacle because i didn't need any random falsies like, ones with bright pink or silver in them. i figured that it was soo cheap that there must have been a bunch of those? idk, how are you guys liking them?


----------



## hrockstar (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAG0TS0UUL* 

 
_LMAOO! yes, i actually did just that. i got a few new l/s and a blush from VS. but i am a NYXaholic. i love how they have such a high selection of colors, in l/s and e/s and even l/g, for such a low price, and i live in socal, so it's not too hard to find in stores._

 
Can you tell me some stores in socal that you know of? i am in socal and I have only found it two places and they only had like a few trios/mascara or some singles. neither place had any jumbo sticks or eyeliners at all.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_Can you tell me some stores in socal that you know of? i am in socal and I have only found it two places and they only had like a few trios/mascara or some singles. neither place had any jumbo sticks or eyeliners at all._

 
well i'm near longbeach, and idk exactly you are in socal, but i tend to find them at almost any swapmeet, or like, those random gift shops that sell like, hello kitty things and random jewelry and hair things and bags. lol, the one near me is called "Julie's Gifts." i usually dont find them in drugstores or anything, but at the swapmeet, you'll find loads!


----------



## ebonylady (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_Can you tell me some stores in socal that you know of? i am in socal and I have only found it two places and they only had like a few trios/mascara or some singles. neither place had any jumbo sticks or eyeliners at all._

 
In San Diego I usually find NYX at either Longs Drugs or at Ulta.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 25, 2009)

20% off everything @ Cherry Culture May 25th-28th
Code: MD20

My 2nd order from the NYX sale is about to be shipped!  Yay!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 25, 2009)

I love the quality for such a small price! Here are my faves:

Blushes
Pinky (this is gorgeous!)
Desert rose
Copper
Pecan
sand
terracotta

Lip products
fig l/s
louisana l/s
thalia
pinky l/l
bloom l/l
purple rain l/l

I have to check my NYX eyeshadow collection to see which one are my favorites!


----------



## preci0us2him (May 26, 2009)

YAYAYAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got my NYX single e/s today. I order Alaska, Olive Green, Cedar Wood, Pine Nut, Peach, Jungle Fever, Red Bean, Jazzy Bronze, and Sunset. I love them all. They are super pigmented and so soft in texture. Going to have to get more.


----------



## MAG0TS0UUL (May 27, 2009)

FINALLLLLY, my NYX order from cherryculture has been shipped, omggg, it feels like it's been FOREVER!


----------



## babydollala (May 27, 2009)

mine arrived at my house this morning! but im out of town till tomorrow night!

damnnnnnit i want to play with my new colors!


----------



## babydollala (May 28, 2009)

i finally went home to get my package from Cherry Culture and i LOVVVVE everything! the only problem is...1 of the shadows broke...and my iced Latte lipgloss had gooey white-ish silver stuff coated all around! did anyone else have a problem with like..messy-ness? some of my shadow cases were also coated in this stuff and i did not buy any silver-white lipgloss. ehh...nothing a wet wipe wont take care of...and i pressed the shadow back but umm..j/w if anyone else experienced this while ordering NYX with Cherry Culture?


----------



## Indigowaters (May 28, 2009)

I had this problem too. I don't think it's Cherry Culture. Maybe the way it's handled because one of my lipglosses melted a little. They may have had it out too long in the heat. Also one of my blushes was chipped even though it was bubble wrapped. It depends on the carrier. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babydollala* 

 
_i finally went home to get my package from Cherry Culture and i LOVVVVE everything! the only problem is...1 of the shadows broke...and my iced Latte lipgloss had gooey white-ish silver stuff coated all around! did anyone else have a problem with like..messy-ness? some of my shadow cases were also coated in this stuff and i did not buy any silver-white lipgloss. ehh...nothing a wet wipe wont take care of...and i pressed the shadow back but umm..j/w if anyone else experienced this while ordering NYX with Cherry Culture?_


----------



## Indigowaters (May 28, 2009)

I've noticed that I'm starting to wear "Lollipop" lipgloss as a go to when I want to throw on something quick on my lips. It's a peachy nude that looks good on WOC.


----------



## babydollala (May 29, 2009)

okay my favorite NYX shadow right now is UPM Jade. it looks nothing like the swatches i saw from the single shadows( a good thing!), which look more blue that green.

This color is really reallly really pretty i love it soo much. reminds me of my very green jade bracelet. i dont see too many reviews on this and i wonder why cuz its awesome!

I also LOVE the single e/s in Irises. i heard its a dupe for electric eel, i dont have that to compare but either way...love this shade!

My third fav. e/s is Opal. it looks white in the pan but its like..irridescent purplish color...like the inside of a seashell.


these are my top 3 favs from my haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(btw i did NOT like Iced Latte megashine l/g. not cuz its megashine...its just too brown and im fair skinned...dont like the color at all. i thought it would be more tan colored. ugh. if anyone has a nyx l/g they dont totally love i'd like to swap. anything!)


----------



## LatteQueen (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_The ultra mania pearl pigments - mink(is similiar to Mac's Melon Pigment), walnut, nude and Mocha!_

 
>>>>>>>How are their pigments? Similar to MAC'S pigments at all? Staying power? I do want to try some of them but wanted to get first hand results from someone else who actually tried them out..thanks


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 1, 2009)

They are really good. Neck and neck with MAC. I tried the True Purple and it's gorgeous. Sprayed a little fix + and put it over my UDPP and it lasted past my workday.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_>>>>>>>How are their pigments? Similar to MAC'S pigments at all? Staying power? I do want to try some of them but wanted to get first hand results from someone else who actually tried them out..thanks_


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I've noticed that I'm starting to wear "Lollipop" lipgloss as a go to when I want to throw on something quick on my lips. It's a peachy nude that looks good on WOC._

 



Is it frosty? They don't put the finishes of there lip products and I prefer their non frosty lip gloss...


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not as much frosty as it is shimmery. But it's a light shimmer. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Is it frosty? They don't put the finishes of there lip products and I prefer their non frosty lip gloss..._


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 3, 2009)

Black Cherry lipstick is awesome.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I am in love with Rust eyeshadow lol


----------



## Noussie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm almost hitting pan with my "deep bronze" single e/s
I love all my nyx single e/s.. you guys were so lucky with the big NYX sale..unfortunately is was for US orders only


----------



## GlamDiaries (Aug 9, 2014)

I LOVE NYX!  It's my the only drugstore brand I like. Had a good time going through this thread. So many new suggestions and so things added to my shopping list 

  My all time fave shade from NYX is Adis Adaba (hope I spelt that right lol!). it's from their soft matte lip creams. See me wearing it in the pic below 

  You can read my full review on it on my blog 
 *Admin edit to remove blog link - link must be posted within your signature.   




  And sorry for the serious robot expression :/ 

  But the colour! Ain't it gorgeous?!


----------



## CandyYumYum82 (Jun 25, 2015)

Blushbaby said:


> I already have NYX lipsticks in:   Mute  Louisiana  Clio  Golden Luster  Circe  Ares   and lip liners in Pinky and Natural.   Currently in my basket @ Mscuppycakes is:   Blusher in Cocoa  Lipsticks in Iced Latte (Thanks MissResha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love NYX in Eros and Hot pink. They're DC I think but they're awesome.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 25, 2015)

CandyYumYum82 said:


> I love NYX in Eros and Hot pink. They're DC I think but they're awesome.


  Both of the shades u mention are still available through NYX.


----------



## CandyYumYum82 (Jun 26, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Both of the shades u mention are still available through NYX.





sagehen said:


> Both of the shades u mention are still available through NYX.


 Thank you! I didn't even check. I bought them through this lady on eBay and in her profile or whatever it says she sells DCd NYX products so no returns blah blah.  anyway thank you! Cause my hot pink is the one I'm using the most and I'll want it again. Thanks again! I have The NYX app but I didn't even think to look for it. Eros is nice too but it's more orangey red. I love the texture of their lipsticks so buttery. Again thank you!


----------



## sagehen (Jun 26, 2015)

CandyYumYum82 said:


> Thank you! I didn't even check. I bought them through this lady on eBay and in her profile or whatever it says she sells DCd NYX products so no returns blah blah.  anyway thank you! Cause my hot pink is the one I'm using the most and I'll want it again. Thanks again! I have The NYX app but I didn't even think to look for it. Eros is nice too but it's more orangey red. I love the texture of their lipsticks so buttery. Again thank you!


  Glad to help...besides, I almost had a fit when I saw "Eros" and "dc'd" in the same sentence lol. I am a fan of that shade.


----------

